# Starting issue :( Please help !!



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey I'm new to this forum guess I would post my problem here hoping to get an answer or find someone who has the same issue. Lately my 2014 Cruze LT with turbo engine and MT has been having a starting issue. When the engine is cold it usually cranks and starts up normally. But if I leave the car for about an hour after driving and start it back up, the engine will whether crank very long before starting (3 seconds or more) or starts «too soon» meaning the engine hesitates upon cranking and shakes like there's no tomorrow. This condition can also happen when starting the car when cold, but less likely. In both cases the engine runs very smooth when it fires. To mention that this is an intermittent problem it doesn't happen all the time. No check engine light. Brought the car to the dealer once and said they couldn't replicate the issue... Car is almost brand new only has 6000 miles on it. Please help me with this  thanks a lot !


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Either a starter or battery is my thought. Welcome to CT


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I've tested out the battery myself since I work in an independant shop. Tests out OK ! Could be the starter.. I'll try getting an appointment at the dealer again. Don't wanna have them tell me that stupid " cannot replicate issue" again though.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome!

I'm not sure what to tell you here... but it almost sounds almost like a flaky sensor, crank or cam angle or something like that. It could also be a bad ground. Try loosening and tightening all the grounds beside the drivers side headlight just in case one is loose or making intermittent contact.

The extra cranking doesn't worry me much, but the starting too soon and shaking does. FYI, did you know the Cruze has an automatic cranking routine that's insependant of how long you keep the key turned? If you turn the key to the crank position you can let it go immediately and the engine will stop cranking when it fires. You probably already knew that, though.

Again, welcome to the forum and please follow up with whatever the fix turns out to be.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I do know about the automatic cranking feature. Once when I left the car for 2 days and returned it cranked for almost 10 seconds which worries me a lot. I will check the grounds  definitely going back to the dealer for this it's their job to make it right !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Hey I'm new to this forum guess I would post my problem here hoping to get an answer or find someone who has the same issue. Lately my 2014 Cruze LT with turbo engine and MT has been having a starting issue. When the engine is cold it usually cranks and starts up normally. But if I leave the car for about an hour after driving and start it back up, the engine will whether crank very long before starting (3 seconds or more) or starts «too soon» meaning the engine hesitates upon cranking and shakes like there's no tomorrow. This condition can also happen when starting the car when cold, but less likely. In both cases the engine runs very smooth when it fires. To mention that this is an intermittent problem it doesn't happen all the time. No check engine light. Brought the car to the dealer once and said they couldn't replicate the issue... Car is almost brand new only has 6000 miles on it. Please help me with this  thanks a lot !


Hey there,

Welcome and congrats on your recent purchase! I apologize for this concern however. Can you please send me a private message with your VIN, mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership? I understand that you're planning on heading into the dealership, but if you would like any further assistance, I would be happy to do so. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Well finally brought my car to the dealer and got it back 2 days after saying they could feel the big vibration but couldn't do anything because the check engine light was not on... this is serious BS ! I'm never going back to the dealer I'm tired of hearing all that crap. Any useful info guys ?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Almost sounds like a fuel issue. Possible pressure reg issue. I saw you said you worked at an independent do you have access to a fuel pressure tester? I would drive it to work then put it on when you get there and check the pressure periodically then try and watch it as you fire it back up. Idk specs but you may be able to find them online somewhere. If that tests ok I would start looking into possible crank sensor issues. And yeah most dealers suck. If there isn't a check engine light they don't have a code to use for warranty so they won't do a fix... and some don't know where to go without a code saying fix this lol. That's where I would start my friend. Hope that helps


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I tested out the pressure myself at home. Here's what I got : after engine shutdown 45 PSI. 30 minutes after engine shutdown the pressure had dropped to 28 PSI. One hour after engine shutdown the pressure was down to 23 PSI. When I turned the key to ON it went back up to 60 PSI (normal priming pressure). I will check crank position sensor as it may be faulty but not triggering an engine light. You are so right about most dealers sucking lol. Can never get good service ! Thanks for the info by the way


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The dealer's response seems to be pretty common for the Cruze. If there are no stored codes, a TSB, a PI, or a recall notice; most dealers don't have the knowledge, or inclination, to do anything. In my mind, a major reason not to buy one. It's not that the car will have a problem, but the probability of getting it fixed quickly if it does have one is rather low. A major problem with the franchise model, in my opinion. <climbs down from soapbox>


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Like I said I'm not going back to the dealer. They seem to be completely ignorant and not caring you just paid over 20 grand and the car is having issues. I'll do the work myself. Anyways I'm studying to be an automotive technician so this is good practice lol. If anyone else has an idea on what the problem could be please help


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, the only "help" I can offer is that you try another dealer and/or get Chevy Customer Service involved since they seem to be able to "escalate" issues. Try PM-ing them your info and see if they can light a fire under someone's butt.

Oh, and when you do become an auto tech don't forget what it's like to be the customer!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> In my mind, a major reason not to buy one.


I don't know if I agree with THAT part of your post, but everything you said about dealerships is unfortunately far too common. I will avoid them whenever possible. I find it absolutely infuriating when I know more than the "experts" do when dealing with a problem. I think a lot of Service Managers got into the job from some other line of work, and only because it offered a pay increase... not because they know anything about cars.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> The dealer's response seems to be pretty common for the Cruze. If there are no stored codes, a TSB, a PI, or a recall notice; most dealers don't have the knowledge, or inclination, to do anything. In my mind, a major reason not to buy one. It's not that the car will have a problem, but the probability of getting it fixed quickly if it does have one is rather low. A major problem with the franchise model, in my opinion. <climbs down from soapbox>


Seems to be all dealer mechanics these days...hard to find a REAL mechanic these days no matter what the brand (although I will give it to Honda/Acura dealers, they're usually pretty good).

"Oh, the car has a very advanced computer that will throw a code if something's wrong with it". "Well, I know my car, and it's doing this, and there's no code. Mind actually taking a look at it?" "We can't do anything without a check engine light". UGH.

Anyway, OP, drawing off an experience with another car here, I think the starting issue on a hot engine could possibly be an EVAP purge valve filling the intake with gasoline vapors on a hot start, causing it to stumble and hesitate as it tries to get going. If you can find the line from the purge valve that leads into the intake manifold, pull off that vacuum line and cap it, then try the hot start.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^ Probably the best technical suggestion yet.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I really appreciate all your help concerning this issue  and yes I won't forget what customers are going through when I become an auto tech !!


----------



## aprabecruze (Jul 19, 2014)

Keep me updated. I have a similar issue with my 2014 Cruze Eco MT but I haven't taken it in yet.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

addicted2saab where are you located?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi aprabercruze,

I'm sorry to hear that you are also experiencing difficulties when starting your vehicle. We will be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and look further into this for you. If our help is needed, please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN current mileage, and dealership name. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm from Montreal, Canada ! Got some updates for you guys : I scheduled an appointment at a Saab dealership near me (since my other car is a Saab I know the mechanic really well and he's good). Since it's not a GM dealer my warranty doesn't apply but I'll make a claim later. When explaining my issue to the service advisor, he immediately told me it could be the crankshaft position sensor since Saturns had that known issue in the past... I'll keep you updated my appointment is on Thursday.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Addicted2Saab said:


> I'm from Montreal, Canada !
> 
> ...When explaining my issue to the service advisor, he immediately told me it could be the crankshaft position sensor since Saturns had that known issue in the past... I'll keep you updated my appointment is on Thursday.


Ha! You're just around the corner from Ottawa. 

The crank sensor in my '96 Saturn went bad on me a long while back. I don't remember the exact symptoms as it was over 10 years ago, but I remember having some sort of trouble starting it. That's why I thought it may have something to do with your issue. One of the best mechanics I've ever had the pleasure of doing business with worked at the Saturn dealer in Whitby where I bought the car. Good ones are few and far between, unfortunately.

Good luck!


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah I'm not far from Ottawa haha. And you're 100% right good mechanics seem to be harder and harder to find these days. Even the guys working in dealer aren't always good. Some just don't care


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

So I dropped of the Cruze at the Saab dealer this morning hoping they will come back to me soon !


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Got a phone call from Saab dealer saying they weren't able to replicate the issue (these days have been colder and the car acts up when hot). Dunno what to do anymore 3 times at the dealer cannot find any issues what should I do in this case ?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Addicted2Saab said:


> ...these days have been colder and the car acts up when hot...


Ask them if they can have a look again when it warms back up? The weather has been FAR below seasonal for the last few days, but is expected to be back to normal next week.

When you say "acts up when hot", if you let the engine warm up first will it act up, or does it only act up when the weather is hot?


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

It acts up when the engine is hot (start it back up 30 minutes to an hour after shutdown) and when it's hot outside also.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder if you're more addicted to Saab than -J?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Hmm, I wonder if you're more addicted to Saab than -J?


I never had the fortune of owning a turbocharged Saab, so probably so!

The classic 900's defined Saab though...the newer ones just didn't have the same character


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I do miss my Saab quite a lot... Even the newer ones still have lots of Saab character in them  if I could go back I would have definitely bought another one !! But now I'm gonna deal with the Cruze haha


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Had a talk with the dealer manager where I bought my car and explained him my problem. He took the car into service, gave me a loaner car (very nice by the way) and told me he would talk with GM engineers about the issue since no one is able to repair it. Hoping they can fix the issue or simply put me in a brand new Cruze.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Car came back from the dealership today and it seems they have finally fixed the problem. Changed the fuel rail and injectors and gave me a bottle of AC Delco fuel system cleaner. Car starts up fine now but I will see tomorrow as it's going to get hot and sunny and the car acts up under these specific conditions ! I hope for the best haha


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Must have been a manufacturing defect with an injector or something, I can't see having any fuel problems with a 2014 yet. How many miles on your car? Where do you usually buy your fuel? Does that bottle of fuel cleaner have a part number on it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Car came back from the dealership today and it seems they have finally fixed the problem. Changed the fuel rail and injectors and gave me a bottle of AC Delco fuel system cleaner. Car starts up fine now but I will see tomorrow as it's going to get hot and sunny and the car acts up under these specific conditions ! I hope for the best haha


You know, it kinda sounds like you were experiencing "vapor lock".

Maybe the fuel pressure regulator or a check valve or something was keeping it from bleeding off excess pressure once the fuel vaporizes in the rail on top of the hot engine.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I always fuel up at the same place with 91 octane. I'm from Canada the station is called Petro Canada and it's a well know station. Car has 6000 miles on it still new ! The part number for the fuel treatment is 10-3003 88861013. It's a 20oz bottle just pour it in an almost empty tank then refuel.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Addicted2Saab said:


> The part number for the fuel treatment is 10-3003 88861013. It's a 20oz bottle just pour it in an almost empty tank then refuel.


https://www.acdelco.com/parts/vehicle-maintenance/additives/fuel-system-treatment-plus/

That's the stuff that looks to be the same thing(same freakin bottle) as techron concentrate. I have not used the AC delco stuff, but my car runs very good after a bottle of techron. My MPG on this tank probably won't be so good since I put a bottle of that in yesterday and have done a few blast to 80mph and have done a few 2nd and 3rd gear runs to almost redline on hills. I like to use the italian tune up method while running this stuff. http://www.techron.com/techron-concentrate-plus/


----------



## erobrider11 (Aug 24, 2020)

This permanently fix the problem? Exact same issue w/ 2017 cruze here.


----------

